# Tổng hợp những thực phẩm lợi sữa sau sinh cho mẹ - Monmom



## mommom2021 (5/8/21)

Sữa mẹ là nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất giúp bé phát triển toàn diện và tăng cường hệ miễn dịch. Tuy nhiên, sau khi sinh, điều khiến nhiều mẹ bỉm lo lắng nhất là không đủ sữa cho con bú. Vậy, làm cách nào để kích thích và tăng cường lượng sữa? Nếu mẹ bỉm đang băn khoăn về vấn đề này thì hãy tham khảo ngay các *thực phẩm lợi sữa sau sinh* mà Monmom tổng hợp trong bài viết dưới đây. 
*Tầm quan trọng của những thực phẩm lợi sữa sau sinh cho mẹ.*
Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, để tạo dòng sữa nhiều và chất lượng, các chị em phụ nữ sau khi sinh cần lưu ý đến chế độ ăn uống. Việc bổ sung các thực phẩm lợi sữa không chỉ giúp sữa mẹ dồi dào mà còn giúp mẹ nhanh chóng hồi phục sức khỏe sau sinh. 
Thông thường, chế độ ăn tốt cho mẹ bỉm trong giai đoạn này là chế độ ăn phong phú, đa dạng, không kiêng khem. Mỗi ngày mẹ nên ăn từ 20 – 30 loại thực phẩm khác nhau. Bao gồm các nhóm thực phẩm như: Xôi, cơm, thịt, cá, trái cây, rau đậu,……




Chế độ ăn uống cân bằng và đầy đủ dinh dưỡng với đa dạng các loại thực phẩm lợi sữa là yếu tố quan trọng giúp mẹ bỉm duy trì nguồn sữa dồi dào, chất lượng cho bé. Bên cạnh đó, mỗi ngày mẹ nên uống từ 1 – 2 ly sữa và uống thật nhiều nước, kết hợp với chế độ nghỉ ngơi hợp lý để có lượng sữa đủ nhu cầu của bé. 
*Những yếu tố giúp mẹ sau sinh có nhiều sữa *
Bên cạnh các thực phẩm lợi sữa cho mẹ sau sinh thì để tăng cường nguồn sữa cho bé, mẹ bỉm cần lưu ý thêm các vấn đề sau: 
*Cho trẻ bú mẹ càng sớm càng tốt*
Theo các chuyên gia, động tác mút sữa của bé sẽ kích thích và tăng tiết sữa mẹ. Do đó, sau khi sinh, mẹ nên cho bé bú càng sớm càng tốt. Ngay cả khi chưa có sữa mẹ cũng nên cho bé bú để “gọi” sữa về nhanh. 
Bé bú càng nhiều thì sữa về càng lớn. Bởi trong khi bú, các xung động cảm giác sẽ truyền từ ngực lên não từ đó kích thích tuyến yên sản xuất hormone Oxytocin và Prolactin. Hai loại hormone này giúp kích thích tế bào tiết sữa sản xuất và tăng phản xạ tống sữa. 
Bên cạnh đó, khi cho con bú, mẹ nên giữ tâm lý thoải mái, nghĩ về con bằng tình yêu thương để việc tiết sữa dễ dàng hơn. 
*Hút hết sữa mẹ sau khi cho con bú*
Đây cũng là phương pháp giúp mẹ sau sinh có nhiều sữa cho bé. Trung bình khoảng 25 phút mẹ nên cho bé bú 1 lần và nên cho bé bú ở nơi vắng người, yên tĩnh để tránh việc bé bị xao nhãng. 
Khi trẻ bú xong nhưng trong ngực vẫn còn sữa, mẹ nên dùng máy hút để hút hết sữa ra. Với lượng sữa này, mẹ có thể trữ đông để lần sau cho bé dùng. Việc hút cạn bầu sữa giúp kích thích lượt sữa tiếp theo nhanh về. 




*Có chế độ ăn uống đầy đủ dinh dưỡng và khoa học*
Mẹ cần bổ sung vào thực đơn hàng ngày nhiều thực phẩm lợi sữa như: Chè vừng đen, đu đủ xanh, ngũ cốc, cháo, quả sung,….. Ngoài ra, cần đảm bảo chế độ dinh dưỡng khoa học, đa dạng các loại thực phẩm để chất lượng sữa tốt, giúp bé phát triển nhanh. 
4 Nhóm chất mẹ tuyệt đối không thể bỏ qua gồm: Chất đường bột, chất béo, chất đạm, vitamin và các loại rau củ quả. 
*Những thực phẩm lợi sữa cho mẹ sau sinh *
Dưới đây là các loại thực phẩm giúp mẹ có nhiều sữa sau sinh mà Monmom đã tổng hợp để mẹ bỉm có thể tham khảo thêm:
*Các loại thực phẩm là rau xanh*
Rau xanh, đặc biệt là các loại rau có màu xanh đậm là thực phẩm lợi sữa cực tốt mà mẹ không thể bỏ qua. 
Trong rau xanh chứa nhiều chất xơ và vitamin tốt cho cơ thể. Mẹ cần ăn nhiều rau để bổ sung vitamin A, C và chất sắt. Các vi chất này sẽ tăng chất lượng sữa, giúp bé có nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất để phát triển. 
Một số loại rau lợi sữa có lá màu xanh đậm mà mẹ nên bổ sung bao gồm: Rau khoai lang, rau ngót, bông cải xanh, mồng tơi, cải bó xôi,….




*Các loại thực phẩm họ nhà đậu*
Các loại thực phẩm họ đậu, nhất là đậu Hà Lan, đậu Đen, đậu Lăng là thực phẩm cực kỳ lợi sữa và tốt cho mẹ bỉm. Ăn nhiều các loại đậu giúp sữa mẹ về nhiều, đặt và giàu dinh dưỡng. 
Theo các chuyên gia, trong đậu có chứa nhiều protein thực vật và chất sắt cùng các vi khuẩn enzyme giúp hệ tiêu hóa của mẹ và bé khỏe mạnh. Hạn chế tối đa các bệnh về đường ruột.  
*Các loại ngũ cốc thiên nhiên*




Nếu nhắc đến các loại thực phẩm lợi sữa cho mẹ sau sinh thì không thể không kể đến ngũ cốc nguyên hạt. Thực phẩm này vừa kích thích sữa về nhiều vừa giúp mẹ giảm cân an toàn. 
Một số loại ngũ cốc như gạo lứt, bột yến mạch, lúa mạch,….giàu vitamin, protein, chất khoáng, sắt. Ăn nhiều ngũ cốc giúp mẹ có nguồn sữa dồi dào, sức khỏe tốt và chất lượng sữa ổn định. 
*Các loại quả tốt cho lợi sữa*
Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, các loại hoa quả, trái cây tươi giàu khoáng chất, vitamin, chất chống oxi hóa giúp bồi bổ cơ thể mẹ và tăng lượng sữa. Theo đó, mẹ bỉm nên ăn nhiều bưởi, chuối tiêu, quả họ cam quýt, đu đủ, mãng cầu, quả sung, nhãn, táo,…..để có nhiều sữa và chất dinh dưỡng giúp bé phát triển tốt.




*Các loại thịt nạc*
Sau khi “vượt cạn” mẹ sẽ mất một lượng máu lớn khiến cơ thể suy yếu, mệt mỏi. Do đó, mẹ cần bổ sung thêm Vitamin B12 và protein để bồi bổ cơ thể. Theo đó, các loại thịt nạc cùng thịt bò là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất để bổ sung vào khẩu phần ăn hàng ngày. 
Ăn nhiều thịt sau khi sinh giúp mẹ tăng cường máu, hồi phục sức khỏe nhanh và tăng chất lượng sữa cho bé bú. 
*Thực phẩm là trứng*
Trong trứng chứa nhiều canxi, protein cùng các loại vitamin D rất tốt cho cơ thể của mẹ và cần cho sự phát triển của bé. Do đó mẹ bỉm sau khi sinh cần ăn trứng mỗi ngày để bổ sung các chất dinh dưỡng và tăng cường nguồn sữa. 





Trên đây là tổng hợp các loại *thực phẩm lợi sữa sau sinh*. Mẹ bỉm cần bổ sung các món ăn lợi sữa này ngay từ khi mang thai để sữa mẹ về nhanh, giàu dinh dưỡng giúp bé phát triển tốt và toàn diện.


----------



## Trái Tim Mùa Đông (6/8/21)

Việc bổ sung các thực phẩm lợi sữa không chỉ giúp sữa mẹ dồi dào mà còn giúp mẹ nhanh chóng hồi phục sức khỏe sau sinh.


----------

